# Overrated/Underrated Teams?



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Granted, we're only 5-6 games into the season, but I thought this would be kinda fun. My list...

Overrated:
- Boston College: This has been mentioned here before, but they're gonna miss Craig Smith. I'm sure they'll be ready once ACC play starts, but getting beat by Vermont is enough for me to put them on here. Currently, they are losing to Providence. 

Underrated:
- Butler: beat Indiana, bout to beat #21 Tennessee. This team can shoot the ball. Just think how well they'd do if they didn't keep getting down by double-digits early.
- Marquette: Duke may have been a bit overrated - I don't think they are, but Marquette gave it to'em last night in the last 10 minutes of that game. Their guards are super good. I'm not too big on their big men - commit too many fouls. But those guards can cover a multitude of sins by their big men.
- Maryland: They've got solid guards, solid big men, and a great coach. This team could finish really, really high in the ACC.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

North Carolina better not be mentioned in this thread.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Underrated- Gonzaga.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Overrated
Boston College
Duke
Tennessee

Underrated
Butler
Gonzaga
Maryland


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

TM said:


> - Marquette: Duke may have been a bit overrated - I don't think they are, but Marquette gave it to'em last night in the last 10 minutes of that game. Their guards are super good. I'm not too big on their big men - commit too many fouls. But those guards can cover a multitude of sins by their big men.


Do you just make stuff up?

Jamil Lott did have 4 fouls. But Barro only had 2. Burke had 3. Fitzgerald had 2. I suspect that is probably about average for a team. Lott was the only one in foul trouble from the frontcourt for Marquette. Unless you don't want them fouling at all.....?

Compared to Duke's starting frontcourt of Roberts (3 fouls) and McRoberts (4 Fouls)....

But maybe you mean, in general, our frontcourt fouls too much...

Barro is averaging 2.3 fouls per game. Fitzgerald is averaging 2.0 fouls per game. Jamil Lott is averaging 2.3 fouls per game. Burke is averaging 1.3 fouls per game.

Nothing really screams "foul prone" to me there either.....


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

TM said:


> North Carolina better not be mentioned in this thread.


 :biggrin: 

UNC = Underrated. 

:cheers:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Vintage said:


> Do you just make stuff up?


What game were you watching??? You starting big man, whoever it was, had to sit within like the first 4 minutes of the game with 2 fouls. The big white kid came in and committed 2 more within the next 5 mintues, including one more than 15 feet from the basket. That's not the only reason I wasn't impressed - I'm sorry to give you the impression that was the reason I wasn't impressed. I believe your front court combined for 16 points. Another reason I wasn't impressed.

Now your guards, on the other hand.... That's another story. I like McNeal as much as I like James. Most people would call me crazy for putting those two togethe on an equal plane, but whatever.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> UNC = Underrated.
> 
> :cheers:


:laugh:

Like I said to you - that's their OOC loss. I'll be _very_ surprised if they lose again before then. Although, I've been wrong before, not too long ago, in fact. I said 6 losses though? I don't know about that.


----------



## Palehosefan (Aug 26, 2006)

This game didn't change anything for UNC's outlook. UNC killed themselves at the line and behind the arc, Ellington and Wes Miller combined for 1-13 from behind the arc, including atleast 5 wide open looks. One thing is for sure though, I won't be defending Reyshawn Terry anymore, the guy is a moron. Had the chance to put himself in the NBA after this year with some focus, but instead he will find himself eating a lot of Italian food next year...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Palehosefan said:


> This game didn't change anything for UNC's outlook. UNC killed themselves at the line and behind the arc, Ellington and Wes Miller combined for 1-13 from behind the arc, including atleast 5 wide open looks. One thing is for sure though, I won't be defending Reyshawn Terry anymore, the guy is a moron. Had the chance to put himself in the NBA after this year with some focus, but instead he will find himself eating a lot of Italian food next year...


The Gonzaga zone was giving those guys fits. Outside of Raivio, our guards are excellent defenders.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Palehosefan said:


> but instead he will find himself eating a lot of Italian food next year...


:lol:


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

UNC looks like a chemistry experiement gone bad - Wright and Hansborough seem to be getting in each other's way. On the perimeter, they have a lot of options but no go to guy.

I think the best teams have only 1-2 future NBA guys, any more than that and it's hard for the coach to rein everybody in. Roy Williams did it 2 years ago with the championship squad, but remember, it took most of those guys 3 years before they realized the team comes first. 

Anyway, I don't want to draw too many conclusions in November, but I'd have to say right now UNC is over-rated and would be lucky to finish the year in the top 15.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Victor Page said:


> UNC looks like a chemistry experiement gone bad - Wright and Hansborough seem to be getting in each other's way. On the perimeter, they have a lot of options but no go to guy.
> 
> I think the best teams have only 1-2 future NBA guys, any more than that and it's hard for the coach to rein everybody in. Roy Williams did it 2 years ago with the championship squad, but remember, it took most of those guys 3 years before they realized the team comes first.
> 
> Anyway, I don't want to draw too many conclusions in November, but I'd have to say right now UNC is over-rated and would be lucky to finish the year in the top 15.


Your a smart man Victor. This is my concern exactly - too much talent. and when you have two big classes in a row, there can be some club division in terms of roles.

"too much" talent can be overcome, but in some instances it is not. Right now they are not a top 5 team, but I think chances are fairly good that there chemistry issues will be overcome 

Can I ride the fence any better then that.

BTW, VP nice seeing you here - good post (it helps that you think like me :biggrin: ). Has the Rogers cable package started showing any games yet?


----------



## Palehosefan (Aug 26, 2006)

I can even agree with that. This 10-11 man rotation crap isn't going to work. Roy needs to trim it down to about 8 players that he really trusts on the floor. I think he will eventually do that, he's just experimenting with who plays well together on the floor.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

8 players!?!?!?!? When Coach K does that, he's called a "fool" and "idiot."


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

TM said:


> 8 players!?!?!?!? When Coach K does that, he's called a "fool" and "idiot."


I always the seven man rotation in college basketball works best (with a few players ready to give the odd minute in case of fouls, energy).. or at least at Cuse, because the 2-3 is an efficient defence.


----------



## Palehosefan (Aug 26, 2006)

Nah, coach K would play only 5 if he could :biggrin: . 

I say an 8 man rotation, but of course a couple of others would get some minutes as well, just not the sub 5 for 5 every 4 minutes like it is currently. One of Tyler Hansbrough and Brandan Wright should ALWAYS be on the floor.

I would like to see a focus on this group. 

PG. Lawson most minutes, Frasor getting in for 10-15 a game. 
SG. Ellington getting most minutes, Wes Miller getting in for 10-15. 
SF. Ginyard getting most minutes, Danny Green getting in for 10-15.
PF. Wright getting most minutes, Thompson getting in for 10-15.
C. Hansbrough getting most minutes, Stepheson getting in for 10-15. 

Reyshawn Terry doesn't deserve minutes right now, Frasor and Miller shouldn't be getting close to 20 mpg or more. The starters should be getting 25-28 minutes each, the the other guys I mentioned can come in for 12-15 minutes. 

I'm not asking for an 8 man rotation so much, just more consistency with the starters. The players need to know who they are playing with and develop a chemistry with them. Musical chairs just doesn't work. 

Not to mention Roy making his substitutions at the TV timeouts when the other team has a chance to rest. The substitutions are basically usesless then. Instead of putting a fresh group against their worn down starters, he's putting in back-ups against a refreshed starting group and it becomes a disadvantage. [END RANT]


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I know Wes Miller brings 3pt shooting to the table, but when I'm watching the game, it feels like he's in there WAY too long... FWIW, I think Tyler sat too much in NY. I know it's early, and I know it's only 2 games, but you still want to win... I did like that ESPN let Steve Lavin talk about (really briefly) how November games are so important. He had like 4 or 5 reasons. I'm not a big Lavin fan, but these were pretty good. One had to do with finding good units. I think maybe Roy was working on that a little bit this week. We'll give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Palehosefan said:


> Nah, coach K would play only 5 if he could :biggrin: .
> 
> I say an 8 man rotation, but of course a couple of others would get some minutes as well, just not the sub 5 for 5 every 4 minutes like it is currently. One of Tyler Hansbrough and Brandan Wright should ALWAYS be on the floor.
> 
> ...




You are out of your mind to say that Terry shouldn't be playing. He is probably the 2nd best player on the team to sit him would be crazy. I don't see why he plays Miller so much, he is only valuable the games hes hitting his shots.


----------



## Palehosefan (Aug 26, 2006)

Terry plays bullfighter defense, Olay! and the player is by Terry everytime. Even as a senior, he still plays like a freshmen. This is a guy that's shooting .222 from 3PT and has 3 more turnovers than assists. 

Believe me, I've been his biggest fan, and proclaimed when he was a sophomore that he would be playing in the NBA and TM laughed .


----------

